

Coding Horror: Discipline Makes Strong Developers - toffer
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000931.html

======
flyhighplato
I always thought that young software creators could do with a bit of a
mandatory apprenticeship program. Having the spirit to do things right which
wouldn't regularly even be noticed is so very important. So, having someone
look over your shoulder and notice all the shortcuts you take and berate you
for them would be nice :)

